# Quel disque dur pour ibook G4 ?



## nilou63 (10 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté un Ibook G4 récement d'occase qui tourne sous mac os X.5.6. Tout fonctionnait nickel jusqu'au jour ou le disque dur a rendu l'âme....pas de bol quoi ! j'appele Apple ( j'habite sur Clermont fd ) et là, quand le vendeur me dit, remplacement du disque plus réinstal OS....dans les 180  là j'ai eu comme un blanc...!
Sur des forums on trouve plein de tutos pour démonter et remonter la bête, cela ne me dérange pas ce n'est pas la 1ère fois que je démonte et remonte des appareils sans les endommager.
Du coup je cherche un disque dur qui puisse aller dans mon ibook prendre un ATA, un SATA....qu'est ce qui va dedans ? sur les PC c'est facile mais les Mac...je débute juste..j'ai bien essayé les outils de réparation et autres, les resets mais rien, on voit bien le Ddur mais impossible d'y faire quoique ce soit dessus, les menus sont grisés lorsque je redémarre avec pomme + c et utilitaire disque.
Je pensais pouvoir acheter un ddur seul chez Apple...ils ne font pas...du coup j'attends vos précieux conseils avant de l'acheter.
Et comme chat échaudé craint l'eau froide, je pense prendre un 60 Go environ, et rajouter un dd externe pour installer les progs et faire mes sauvegardes..
Merci de vos conseils


----------



## pickwick (10 Août 2009)

Je te conseille d'acheter deux disques identiques au format 2,5" et interface ATA ainsi qu'un boitier avec interface Firewire 400 et USB2 pour mettre l'un des deux et l'utiliser en disque externe.
tu peux trouver tout cela chez Macway.
tu pourras ainsi cloner régulièrement ton DD interne via Superduper ou Carbon Copy cloner

Pour bien comprendre tout cela :
www.rhinos-mac.fr
www.debutersurmac.com
www.osxfacile.com


----------



## ben206stras (10 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Je te conseille d'acheter deux disques identiques au format 2,5" et interface ATA ainsi qu'un boitier avec interface Firewire 400 et USB2 pour mettre l'un des deux et l'utiliser en disque externe.
> tu peux trouver tout cela chez Macway.
> tu pourras ainsi cloner régulièrement ton DD interne via Superduper ou Carbon Copy cloner
> 
> ...


 
+1

Rien à redire 
A part que je n'ai trouvé un boitier IDE 2.5" en Firewire + USB2 que sur pearl.fr...


----------



## nilou63 (10 Août 2009)

merci pour la réponse rapide !!
On ne peut pas brancher en USB un disque dur externe classique ?? même pour faire de la sauvegarde ??


----------



## pickwick (10 Août 2009)

Si mais pour un ibook G4 en PowerPC tu ne pourras jamais Booter dessus c'est à dire démarrer sur le système OS X de ton disque externe et c'est tout l'intérêt de la chose.
Faire de la simple copie n'est pas suffisant en cas de problème, avec un boot sur le DD externe tu peux par exemple réparer le disque interne ou le reformater, entre autres choses.
Seuls les macs Intels permettent un démarrage sur un disque externe branché en USB2.


----------



## nilou63 (10 Août 2009)

waouwww....2 disques + boitier FireWire...ça fait pas mal...
est ce que ce modèle pour ibook est ok :
http://www.cdiscount.com/informatiq...2160BH.html?prix=discount&trilist=0&numpage=1
 voir si j'ai bien compris..


----------



## pickwick (10 Août 2009)

non il s'agit d'un modèle SATA, il te faut un IDE/ATA/PATA impérativement au moins pour le disque INTERNE.
Rien ne t'empêche pour l'externe, de choisir un boitier SATA/Firewire/USB2  avec un disque SATA comme celui-ci, cela diminuera les frais.


----------



## nilou63 (10 Août 2009)

oups...et ça c ok alors :
http://www.cdiscount.com/informatiq...00BEVE.html?prix=discount&trilist=0&numpage=1
pour le ddur interne ?


----------



## pickwick (10 Août 2009)

oui c'est bon!


----------



## nilou63 (10 Août 2009)

Bon ok on peut trouver ces disques chez n'importe quel revendeur en fait ?
Si oui pourquoi Apple ne veut pas les vendre sauf en les montant et en y installant l'OS ? question d'argent...


----------



## pickwick (10 Août 2009)

Pour apple ce n'est pas son métier de base sur lequel elle peut faire de la marge. Elle le fait en vendant de la mémoire plus chère que partout ailleurs, point barre.

Pour toi, l'essentiel est que tu peux redonner vie à ton ibook et en sécuriser les données  et le système part clone à moindres frais.


----------



## nilou63 (10 Août 2009)

Oui surtout que mon ibook j'y tiens, je commençais à super bien m'y faire et le DD qui lâche...! deg !!!
Tu as un lien pour voir à quoi et ou on peut trouver un boiter firewire par hasard ?


----------



## pickwick (10 Août 2009)

Tu regardes là et tu choisis interface Firewire 400 :
http://www.macway.com/fr/path/1/stockage/40/boitier-disque-dur-25.html


----------



## nilou63 (10 Août 2009)

ok merci pour le lien et les infos !!! j'en aurai bien en tout pour 100 - 120 ...!
mais mon ibook me manque alors....:rateau:

merci bcp encore pour les infos !


----------



## ben206stras (11 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> non il s'agit d'un modèle SATA, il te faut un IDE/ATA/PATA impérativement au moins pour le disque INTERNE.
> Rien ne t'empêche pour l'externe, de choisir un boitier SATA/Firewire/USB2 avec un disque SATA comme celui-ci, cela diminuera les frais.


Je te conseillerais plutôt de prendre AUSSI un disque dur IDE pour le disque externe et non pas un disque dur SATA.

En effet, si ton disque dur interne vient à lâcher, tu pourras mettre ton disque externe directement dans ton iBook, au lieu de... devoir racheter un disque dur.


----------



## melaure (11 Août 2009)

Pour les disques durs, regarde sur prixdunet.com avant. Tu as la comparaison avec tout les gros vendeurs (ldlc, grsobill, materiel.net). Les "spécialistes" du mac ont tendances a être moins compétitifs (même si ce n'est pas au niveau des options chez Apple  )

Le maximum en taille c'est 320 Go en IDE (sorti chez Western Digital il y a quelques mois). Mais le 250 est plus facile à trouver.


----------



## nilou63 (12 Août 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Pour les disques durs, regarde sur prixdunet.com avant. Tu as la comparaison avec tout les gros vendeurs (ldlc, grsobill, materiel.net). Les "spécialistes" du mac ont tendances a être moins compétitifs (même si ce n'est pas au niveau des options chez Apple  )
> 
> Le maximum en taille c'est 320 Go en IDE (sorti chez Western Digital il y a quelques mois). Mais le 250 est plus facile à trouver.




Bonjour,

Merci pour l'info, je viens de la voir que tout de suite, j'ai commandé le DDur WD sur cdiscount 160 Go 42 ....


----------

